# Xmas chairs



## Racers (15 Dec 2008)

Hi, 

Last year I made a table for Xmas http://ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopi ... xmas+table I just got it usable in time, and this year I decided to do the chairs (you can't rush these things) I made a soft wood mock up to test, and it reveled that the seat was the right height the flat back was uncomfortable so it had to be curved. I had last week off to get stuck in and this is what I came up with.





Thats all the components for one chair the other 3 are stacked up in the hall and the pile of teak is no more.




I will post more pic of the assembly this week as I get them done.

Pete


----------



## Waka (15 Dec 2008)

Pete

Looking forward to the pic's. is it done from a plan?


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2008)

Well, if they end up looking as good as last year's table, they'll be great.

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## mailee (15 Dec 2008)

I shall be watching this one with baited breath, I haven't built any chairs for a long time now but have a job coming up in the future.


----------



## Racers (16 Dec 2008)

Hi, Chaps

No plans involved just used the mock up for sizes. the legs are teak and beech because the teak wasn't thick enough and I didn't have enough to laminate them so I added a 11mm thick peice of beech to make the thickness up.


Pete


----------



## Mattty (16 Dec 2008)

That looks good Pete, i like the 3 holes in the back.

What is the seat going to be made from? :ho2


----------



## Racers (16 Dec 2008)

Hi, Matty

The seats are covered in dark brown suede that I got from Ebay, done by a local upholstery firm I didn't think I would have time to do them my self.
One chair glued up tonight, run out of clamps so I will do another one tomorrow and post some more pics.

Pete


----------



## Mattty (16 Dec 2008)

Racers":1w609cyd said:


> Hi, Matty
> 
> The seats are covered in dark brown suede that I got from Ebay, done by a local upholstery firm I didn't think I would have time to do them my self.
> One chair glued up tonight, run out of clamps so I will do another one tomorrow and post some more pics.
> ...



You disapoint me sir. Minimum clamps for a man of your standing 87no  :ho2 .

Suede seats will be nice. I love wood but not comfortable enough for the 2 hr xmas dinner marathon


----------



## Racers (17 Dec 2008)

Hi, Mattty

Well run out of short clamps, it would look a bit silly with a couple of 6 footers sticking out one side and it would fall over :lol: 


Pete


----------



## Chems (17 Dec 2008)

Not if you put them on alternative ways! I actually use my sash clamps all the time on small objects because I have a very small number of decent clamps.


----------



## Racers (17 Dec 2008)

Hi,

A glued up one next to the mockup, it just needs several coats of Danish oil.




Its the one on the left :wink: 

Pete

Clamps on the next one.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (17 Dec 2008)

Beautiful, 
How are the seats attached to the chairs?


----------



## Racers (18 Dec 2008)

Hi, Sawdust

The seats are going to be fixed to the side rails with buttons like a table top, there are slots in the side rails for them.


Pete


----------



## Philly (18 Dec 2008)

Very nice, Pete!
Philly


----------



## joiner_sim (18 Dec 2008)

The woodworking skills involved look very good, however, the design isn't my sort of thing. But hey, everyone to there own.


----------



## Mattty (18 Dec 2008)

Very nice Pete. I paticularly like the through tenons being wedged diagonally.


----------



## Racers (19 Dec 2008)

Hi, Matty

I could say they represent the 4 members of my family brought together round the table to eat :wink: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## 9fingers (20 Dec 2008)

Pete,

Not to sure about the light and dark wood lamination but I understand why you needed to do it.

But the workmanship is sooooo much better than anything I have achieved (yet! he says hopefully!)

Well done mate!

Bob


----------



## Racers (24 Dec 2008)

Hi,

Done! they might need another coat of Danish oil after Xmas but they are ready for tomorrow.




Freaky wide angle shot






Pete


----------



## wizer (24 Dec 2008)

Well done Pete. Just in time for the Turkey


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Dec 2008)

Great stuff, Pete, and perfect timing :deer 

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## Mattty (24 Dec 2008)

=D> superb =D> :ho2


----------



## Racers (13 Jan 2013)

Hi, Chaps 

I made another two chairs just before Xmas as we had relatives round for Xmas day.
I bought the teak of a guy in Newark who bought in the far east in the 60s when he was working out there.
It had been transported all over the place and ended up in his loft for years.
They turned out darker than the first 4 but I don't see that as a problem.
Here is the table extended with all 6 chairs round it.







Pete


----------



## No skills (13 Jan 2013)

Nice work all round, do like the stretcher shape on the table.


----------



## Harbo (13 Jan 2013)

Nice - just twigged there was a 4yr gap 

Rod


----------



## Racers (13 Jan 2013)

Hi, Rod

No point in rushing into these things :wink: 

I have had the wood for a couple of years, stacked up in the hall :shock: 

Pete


----------



## Steve1066 (20 Dec 2015)

Love the stretcher on the table and the chairs look grate.
Got to ask did you use the teak because you had it kicking about or was it by choice. 
And what was it like to work 
Thanks Stevev


----------



## Racers (20 Dec 2015)

Hi Steve

I had loads of Teal bench tops that they where throwing out at work.
So the cost of the table was about £100 and the first 4 chairs £180!

Pete


----------



## John15 (20 Dec 2015)

Very good indeed Pete - Congratulations. I would love to have a go at a set of dining chairs but my skill level isn't quite there yet - maybe a single hall chair to start with.

John


----------



## gwaithcoed (20 Dec 2015)

Excellent Pete I love them   

Alan.


----------



## Racers (20 Dec 2015)

Thanks chaps. 

Pete


----------

